# How old are you electronic gadgets?



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Just got out my trusty calculator, a Casio LC-316, and thought I'd look up when it was made - 1980! So I've had it 35 years - makes me feel very, very old.
Steph


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I've always thought this site was controlled by a Commodore64


tony:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> I've always thought this site was controlled by a Commodore64
> 
> tony:wink2:


Hmm same CPU as the Apple II

The old site was on a Spectrum I reckon., this one is on a Pentium5


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't know what you're both talking about so you can see why the trusty Casio is still good for me!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I have a Royal calculator that I bought new in 74/75 and it still works fine.

It is unusual in that it uses Algebraic logic, not Polish Logic as most still use now.

Also have an early Citizen 800R that is of a similar age if not older.

Peter


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow.. I think......


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

My calculator was made about 5 years ago, it needs no batteries and is not connected anywhere....

BUT it tends to approximate much more than these new-fangled devices....

I know that if I divide 1 by 3 and then multiply the result using by built in model it gives me the answer of 1....

If I try to do the same thing on those gizmos it seems to come back as 0.9999999 

Mind you the ones fitted to the models since about 1970 don't seem to have the same abilities and seem to depend on external help....

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Err, could we get off calculators please


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Have a toaster in the van which is 35 years old.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a Liz who is ** years old, she has bionic knees, does that count.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Bionic knees definitely count. I bet there's a lot of motorhomers what are partly (wholly?) bionic


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Not a 64 but a but a ZX80!!!!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I have a very old calculator - 69 years old next month - it's called a brain. No batteries and not one bit bionic.

To qualify to join the bank when I was 18, I had to do a £ s d sum of 10 lines and get it 100% correct (plus an essay)!

How things have changed!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

How I wish I had bionic knees

This trip has been marred by my knees

I had a bad knee compensated by my right knee

But when we fell off the scooter it was on my right knee

I'm totally knackered now

Will an old calculator help?

SO OK ITS A NO

SANDRA


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I never had a problem with £ shillings and pence as I was usually top of the class at maths, and run the school shop. But I do, even now have a problem with cm and mm, but I can visualise a metre at 3ft 3and 1/4 inches. 
When at school, I could never spell, but over the years I have got much better>
Now we use calculators, we have thrown away brain power and slide rulers.
The trouble is, our brains get lazy and some of the mathematical short cuts we once knew, are long forgotten.:surprise:
I still know my times tables>


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Love showing off and adding up in my head faster than it takes to get the calculator out. I also like to tell my grandkids about the time we got our first calculators in the bank. Talk about a jawdropper!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> Love showing off and adding up in my head faster than it takes to get the calculator out. I also like to tell my grandkids about the time we got our first calculators in the bank. Talk about a jawdropper!


Yes, me too, on a good day and when I can remember some of my short cuts>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Grath said:


> I still know my times tables>


Ah times table, remember them well, mainly just he tune though, dum dum de dum.
dum dum de dum.
dum dum de dum.
dum dum de dum.
dum dum de dum.
dum dum de dum.
dum dum de dum.
dum dum de dum.
dum dum de dum.
dum dum de dum.
dum dum de dum.
dum dum de dum.
dum dum de dum.
dum dum de dum.
dum dum de dum.
dum dum de dum.
dum dum de dum.
dum dum de dum.
dum dum de dum.
dum dum de dum.
dum dum de dum.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I draw all of our metalwork drawings on CAD, PCB layouts, schematics and so on.

Mechanical drawings are in mm

PCB layouts are on a 0.1" grid and most components are based around that size base. I am just finishing a job tonight with 200+ components on a 13.5" X 5.5" PCB, having just routed it out from scratch. That is interesting stuff.

Interior layout for the Mercedes is in inches, converted to mm for the CAD package..

A calculator is always to hand, but most regular Imperial fractions are fairly commonly used in metric.

I did my times tables up to 12 X like most of our generation, I got an O level in Maths, but using your brain for complex calculations does it no harm at all, in fact the exercise is probably good for it.

Peter


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I still enjoy buying 4 items in the supermarket and giving the check-out girl the exact total and then watching the look of surprise when she counts it and says 'That's right!' 

Even better when they enter the amount into the computer before it tells them that the change needed is Zero:laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I still look at the traffic flow rather than press the bloody crossing button, but rarely use the crossings anyway unless I happen to be next to one, we were taught how to cross a road as small children.

Damned annoying when someone presses the button, and there is no traffic then you come around the corner, the lights go to red and there is no one in sight.


----------

